# Cleansing Our Minds



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2013)

Some interesting suggestions on cleansing the mind...



> Cleansing the mind is done to bring awareness to all that causes us limitations
> in thinking. The overthinking that is rooted in fear and deters us from living
> wholeheartedly, can be one of our biggest detriments. We can learn to free our
> minds from this imprisonment and create a focused and well balanced mind set.
> ...


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 22, 2013)

Our Nation needs an Epic Mind Cleanse. These are all great ideas SeaBreeze.


----------



## TWHRider (Jan 22, 2013)

pchinvegas said:


> Our Nation needs an Epic Mind Cleanse. These are all great ideas SeaBreeze.



Ditto that especially the word "epic" nthego:


----------



## R. Zimm (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, I agree! We also need better information. The majority of news media today are mostly entertianment outlets with little factual news.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 30, 2013)

My mind is so dirty a dozen bars of Lava soap and a can of Ajax, "The Blue-Dot Cleanser" wouldn't be able to clean it up. 



> 5. Metaphysics: refers to the branch of philosophy that attempts to understand
> the fundamental nature of all reality, whether visible or invisible. "Beyond the
> physical". Therefore, a Metaphysician is one who seeks to discover what
> underlies everything.





> 8. Qi Qong: cultivates a sense of peace through stillness and movement. QiQong
> is one of the four pillars of traditional Chinese medicine. Qigong is the most
> self initiating. QiQong is the mother of Chinese self healing and awareness.



Hmmm ... my doctorate is in Metaphysics and I STILL don't know what lies beneath everything. Of course, that hasn't stopped me from turning over everything in the name of discovery, which has led to a few bites from poisonous critters as well as a few beatings from angry husbands.

Now Qigong I started learning when I was 12, started teaching it when I was 19 and made it an important part of both my life and my career for over 30 years, but here again I'm still not totally at peace with myself.

Close, but not totally. I still become upset when Sofia Vergara doesn't return my calls.


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 30, 2013)

SifuPhil, your a HOOT !   Sofia, call this man !!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 30, 2013)

pchinvegas said:


> SifuPhil, your a HOOT !   Sofia, call this man !!



Oh, if she does, as a result of you saying that, I'll be eternally in your debt. 

I act badly for a monk, I know, but hey - monk school was many years ago ... I've forgotten most of my lessons.


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 31, 2013)

Hell, Sofia could make ME act bad, she is awesome. I could listen to her talk all day as well.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2019)

Ruthanne's thread today on Positive Self Talk reminded me of this ancient thread.


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 11, 2019)

Im naturally good at daydreaming.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 12, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> Im naturally good at daydreaming.


Actually, I think this is the most pleasant way to clear your mind. If I'm feeling low, imagining myself in a positive situation can lift my mood quite dramatically. The way we think has a great impact on how we feel.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 12, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Some interesting suggestions on cleansing the mind...


Thank you for bringing that back SB.  There is very useful information there.


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 12, 2019)

Two years ago Hubby and I put on our backpacks, locked the doors to the house and went to Spain. We went to walk the Camino de Santiago.

It was a driving cold rain when we started over the mountain. Cold, wet, hungry, muddy, exhausted by the time we reached the monastery many hours later. For a few days it kept raining and we kept walking. The rain stopped. There was food and water in the villages. There was a bed in a hostel for the night. There was cheap wine to drink and share.

We walked. I hurt my knee, we still walked.

One night I realized I did not know where I was, I did not know what day it was, nor how many days and miles I had walked. I did not know how many days were left to walk, only that I might yet walk those miles. And it did not matter, it did not matter at all. Not then and not now.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 13, 2019)

It all looks good in writing but would be a tall order for me. So much of it requires such a huge amount of time and self discipline I don't think I would have the patience to practice most of it.


----------

